# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  The Millenium

## HangryHippo

Norman's City Council approved a $39 million, five-story apartment complex for the SE corner of Lindsey and Classen.  There don't appear to be any renderings available with the article, but they say it will have a public park and garage parking.  It will wrap around the convenience store that's on the corner.

Link

----------


## Just the facts

Until I can see a site plan I am not holding my breath.  Garage parking doesn't mean a parking garage.  It means detached one-story garages like this.

----------


## venture

> Norman's City Council approved a $39 million, five-story apartment complex for the SE corner of Lindsey and Classen.  There don't appear to be any renderings available with the article, but they say it will have a public park and garage parking.  It will wrap around the convenience store that's on the corner.
> 
> Link


Definitely good to see some infill in that area. Should knock out a good chunk of land.

----------


## venture

> Until I can see a site plan I am not holding my breath.  Garage parking doesn't mean a parking garage.  It means detached one-story garages like this.


My thoughts exactly.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Until I can see a site plan I am not holding my breath.  Garage parking doesn't mean a parking garage.  It means detached one-story garages like this.


Hey now, don't shoot the messenger.  I was just posting what I read.  I can't find any other images anywhere, but maybe we'll get some renderings soon?

----------


## heyerdahl

You can see the renderings and site plans if you go to the Norman City Council video from this week.

It has structured parking in a garage, and some surface parking. The apartments are about as urban as they could be in this location. They are built to the sidewalk on Lindsey.

Overall a pretty good location for a project, with the new widened sidewalk/bike trail on Lindsey from Classen it should generate more bike traffic to the campus. And actually just a 1/4 mile walk to the food/retail at 12th and Lindsey.

----------


## HangryHippo

> You can see the renderings and site plans if you go to the Norman City Council video from this week.
> 
> It has structured parking in a garage, and some surface parking. The apartments are about as urban as they could be in this location. They are built to the sidewalk on Lindsey.
> 
> Overall a pretty good location for a project, with the new widened sidewalk/bike trail on Lindsey from Classen it should generate more bike traffic to the campus. And actually just a 1/4 mile walk to the food/retail at 12th and Lindsey.


The video for 11/12 is over 5 hours long. Do you know where in the video it is?

----------


## venture

> The video for 11/12 is over 5 hours long. Do you know where in the video it is?


15 minutes in give or take...let me put up some screen shots.

----------


## venture



----------


## venture

So one of Kerry's concerns...yes it will actually be a parking garage (gray area in the map). 

Yellow is the residential areas.

On the south side is the new park that will be open to the city/public to use.

These are the type of developments we need more of, and even of larger scale as we get closer to campus corner.

----------


## HangryHippo

That actually doesn't look half bad.  Should be some very nice infill on that corner.

----------


## venture

Sounds like the only objection is from a land owner on the east side of this that owns what appeared to be 6 duplexes. Honestly, this is going to be good for that area as well as East Norman to keep these more urban developments going. Looking at the properties of the person objecting...they are all roughly 77k value properties, which of course doesn't really add much to the area. Especially went faced with a new $40 mil development.

Edit: The objector is speaking around 50 minutes in and made some valid points.

----------


## dankrutka

Looks great! And this would be near the mixed use apartments across the street, right? That'll create a little density in that area with great sidewalks right to campus. Sweet.

----------


## venture

> Looks great! And this would be near the mixed use apartments across the street, right? That'll create a little density in that area with great sidewalks right to campus. Sweet.


I think you are thinking about Lindsey and 12th. This property will have some apartments on the east idea, but mostly surrounded by duplexes. It is going in the field around Braums.

----------


## HangryHippo

NewsOK's write up on this development:

Five-story gated community planned for east Norman | News OK

I don't know when it's supposed to begin construction though.

----------


## venture

> Looks sharp. Would suggest actually moving the parking to the other side of the buildings so there is no separation from the green space and the building. 
> 
> Parking in between these two will mean the green space will really just be viewed more as a minor accessory and not as a long-term feature of the neighborhood. I see lots of dogs pooping out there but not a lot of sun bathers.


They are doing that for a reason. They want a buffer between the apartments and the neighborhood, and the green space will be a park open to the public but owned by the developer.  They also are making a point to have the buildings go right up to the street. Not sure what else they could really do but maybe another parking garage integrated into the building.

----------


## HangryHippo

Has this gone through the required design boards and approval processes?  Do projects in Norman undergo such scrutiny?  I assume the start of construction is still a ways off.

----------


## venture

From what I know the city has approved it so should just be the formalities of getting any utilities put in and such and good to go.

----------


## Geographer

LOL. Norman and design boards/review are never associated with each other.

----------


## HangryHippo

Does anyone know when this is supposed to start?  I drove by and it didn't appear as if anything has started at all.

----------


## tfandango

Looks good but now I will have to rethink my OU gameday parking strategy, I usually park in that field...

----------


## shavethewhales

It looks like this project is well underway. Construction vehicles have been onsite for awhile now, and I noticed today that they have begun to grade the entire site.

----------


## venture

Yup started a couple weeks ago. Probably could snap some pictures since I'm at Braums a couple times a week. LOL

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Construction underway of 'resort-style' student housing in Norman | News OK

----------


## boitoirich

196 units, *723 parking spaces*

What's the point of being "walkable to campus?"

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> 196 units, *723 parking spaces*
> 
> What's the point of being "walkable to campus?"


0__o That doesn't even make sense though. I didn't catch that part either. Why have that many parking spaces when you don't have that many people living there? Strange

----------


## Andrew4OU

> 0__o That doesn't even make sense though. I didn't catch that part either. Why have that many parking spaces when you don't have that many people living there? Strange


Think about it.  There will be units with up to five bedrooms, which means five people living in one apartment. *The article mentioned there will be 698 beds.* I imagine the majority of the units will consist of 3 or more bedrooms. I don't know how it is nowadays, but parking (especially for friends/family visiting) was always a challenge at the student-catered/centered apartment I lived in at Norman 6-7 years ago.

----------


## Richard at Remax

600 spaces are in parking structure too

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Think about it.  There will be units with up to five bedrooms, which means five people living in one apartment. *The article mentioned there will be 698 beds.* I imagine the majority of the units will consist of 3 or more bedrooms. I don't know how it is nowadays, but parking (especially for friends/family visiting) was always a challenge at the student-catered/centered apartment I lived in at Norman 6-7 years ago.


You know, I didn't even factor in it will be dorms as opposed to a traditional apartment complex.

----------


## venture

> You know, I didn't even factor in it will be dorms as opposed to a traditional apartment complex.


Well...not really dorms from what I understand. Just multi-bedroom apartments.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I thought that would be considered dorms, but maybe not.  I just meant people be rooming together though and I really didn't think about that. I figured the parking would be double or a little over that, but nearly quadruple was kind of interesting. I'm glad to hear it will be structured!

----------


## venture

> I thought that would be considered dorms, but maybe not.  I just meant people be rooming together though and I really didn't think about that. I figured the parking would be double or a little over that, but nearly quadruple was kind of interesting. I'm glad to hear it will be structured!


You probably haven't ever had to reside in a dorm.  :Smile:  

You might find it interesting to go back to page 1 of this thread with the renders of the property and how it will be done. It should be a pretty high quality development for that area. Braums has to be foaming at the mouth at the influx of business they are going to get.

----------


## Just the facts

> 196 units, *723 parking spaces*
> 
> What's the point of being "walkable to campus?"


Old habits are hard to break.  Norman probably has a minimum parking space requirement the developer has to meet so even if the place is designed for the residents to walk to class and the needs of daily life they are still required to build a parking space for a car that doesn't even exist.  They should at least allow residents without a car to sell their parking space to a 3rd party.  Some people are just slower than others and don't catch on as quick.

----------


## Timing

Anybody know the ballpark of monthly rent per room? I know other off-campus apartment rent is anywhere form $450-600.

----------


## Mel

You have to count the guy crashed out on your couch. All though most don't have their own wheels.

----------


## KayneMo

Took these today of the structured parking:

----------


## venture

I was just there today as well and it is coming together pretty nicely. Will be happy to see it finished and what it could do for that area.

----------


## KayneMo

Took a pic of the Lindsey St facade today.

----------

